
How does HBO make money on expensive shows only 3 million people watch? - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/culturebox/2012/03/game_of_thrones_how_hbo_and_showtime_make_money_despite_low_ratings_.single.html#pagebreak_anchor_2
======
relaunched
HBO works on subscription primarily and eventually, they make dvds and / or
license the content.

So, the question isn't how many people watch, it's how many signup for the
subscription, based-on the new show.

